# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  Garde de Chiens à mon domicile(Département 21)

## Clémentine21

Bonjour, je suis une Jeune femme majeur, j'adore les chiens depuis mon enfance, j'ai toujours eu des chiens,je suis bénévole dans une SPA depuis 2008.
Je vous propose mon service de garder vos Chiens à mon domicile lors de vos absences(vacances...) Je vis dans une maison de 60 mètres carrés en triplex, c'est une belle maison de ville située à Messigny et Vantoux(10 Km de Dijon),  c'est une maison sans jardin, mais il y a un terrain entièrement clôturé par un muret à 5 minutes à pieds de mon domicile ou vos loulous pourront jouer et courir sans laisse. 
Vos chiens seront nourrit, loger et sortis 5/6 fois dans la journée (plus ou moins selon vos attentes).
J'ai validée mon CCAD, je suis Assurée et Déclarée, mon Numéro de SIRET: 833 627 151 00016.
Ayant 1 petite chienne(X Basset de petite taille)  très sociable,  j'accepte uniquement des Chiens et des Chiennes sociables avec leurs congénères.

----------

